# Red Poo?



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

does anyone elses O have red poo cuz i have no idea if this is normal


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Depending on what you feed it. How is it going on the HITH treatment.


----------



## hunter99 (Dec 16, 2007)

its going better


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

The color is definitely related to the food. :lol:


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have red poo..  So does my Oscar from the red pellets I feed them :wink:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

I use to give my oscar red pellets and he would have this long red stand of poop hanging from him. Looked pretty! :lol: But I gave him red pellets as a staple diet.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Chicklette said:


> I use to give my oscar red pellets and he would have this long red stand of poop hanging from him. Looked pretty! :lol: But I gave him red pellets as a staple diet.


Never knew anyone to refer to poo as "pretty" LOL


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------

